

Chart of the greatest and most remarkable achievement in human history - tokenadult
http://www.aei-ideas.org/2013/12/chart-of-the-greatest-and-most-remarkable-achievement-in-human-history-and-one-you-probably-never-heard-about/

======
11thEarlOfMar
It's great to see these unsung accomplishments. This one is surprising, and
seeing the $1/day as a benchmark (you can live at a much higher level than
that in the US and still be poverty-stricken) the trend is pretty spectacular,
perhaps more-so than the reduction in crime in Chicago and New York.

Chicago: Lowest homicide rate since 1965:
[http://homicides.suntimes.com/2013/12/28/graphic-analysis-
of...](http://homicides.suntimes.com/2013/12/28/graphic-analysis-
of-2013-chicago-homicides/)

New York: Lowest homicide rate since 1962: [http://www.newsday.com/news/new-
york/number-of-murders-in-ny...](http://www.newsday.com/news/new-york/number-
of-murders-in-nyc-dips-to-1950s-level-1.6148387)

